# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Epic of Alexander Ultimate

## logic444

Selling NEW Epic of Alexander Ultimate + Eden Savage - NA Aether datacenter!

Hello!

We are selling on Aether ,Primal,Crystal(NA) Datacenter!

We are a team of Japanese, therefore, communication in English may be ugly. I'm sorry. 
However, we have dealt with over 300 players at a very low price.
Please leave it to us.

What we sell

We are currently selling:

Epic of Alexander Ultimate
Eden Savage
Weapon's Refrain (UwU)
Other content also available

How it works

Add me on discord lolololo#3985. We will go over pricing and schedule.
Once we agree on price and schedule, payments will be done thru Paypal, in advance before the scheduled run.

Finally, we are confident that we can offer a service at a lower price than any agency team. Please rely on us.
よろしくおねがいします！(yoroshiku onegai shimasu!)v^^v

----------


## Almace

Can’t add you on discord for some reason. Add me Noir#0968
Looking to buy uwu clear

----------


## logic444

Oh, I'm sorry
I added you as a friend on discord

----------

